# Has anyone moved their snakes from the UK to Ireland?



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

I moved to the Republic of Ireland from the UK last summer, sadly my snakes had to be sold as we were homeless for quite a few months while house hunting. I miss my snakes but the choice over here, and the cost is not to my liking. I'm sailing over to visit relatives in Fareham in the spring. Could I buy a couple and bring them back? I only want royals. Can I stuff them in a pillowcase and hide them under the front seat (only joking) Has anyone done this, I had to import my four cats and it was a complete nightmare I never wish to repeat and cost £2k...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will need to apply for a CITES import permit from RoI and a CITES export permit from the UK.


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

Well, looking at this Apply for import/export permits and CITES certificates | National Parks & Wildlife Service (npws.ie) it seems like there are only two airports that deal with live imports (maybe reptiles but not cats, as they came by boat) it says annexe A species and gives a link, but it's not clear to me. I'm definately not flying as I've got stuff to collect with the car.


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

I've sent them an email asking for clarification. Pillowcase starting to look like quite an attractive option. Port security were not remotely interested in the contents of our car last time...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Royals are Annex B, and therefore require permits. Its fairly straightforward.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

undergruntled said:


> I've sent them an email asking for clarification. Pillowcase starting to look like quite an attractive option. Port security were not remotely interested in the contents of our car last time...


But if you did get caught this time, not only would you more than likely be prosecuted for smuggling, the snakes would be destroyed as well. - I guess it's how much of a gambling man you are. I bet you wouldn't be the first to do this, and no doubt won't be the last...


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

I didn't say I'd seriously do this, but it can't be that straight forwards to do as I asked Crystal Palace Reptiles if they would export to Ireland, as they are a huge retailer of Royals, but they said CITES was too much hassle. If they don't fancy it, then it can't be that easy as they ship all over the uk and NI.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

undergruntled said:


> I didn't say I'd seriously do this, but it can't be that straight forwards to do as I asked Crystal Palace Reptiles if they would export to Ireland, as they are a huge retailer of Royals, but they said CITES was too much hassle. If they don't fancy it, then it can't be that easy as they ship all over the uk and NI.


For a business with all their overheads it's probably not economical for them to offer an export service. 

Why not get something from Reptile Haven in Dublin....or any other shop in Ireland... Or contact any other shop in any other EU countries where the movement of goods is less restrictive than it is from the UK post Brexit


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

I've found one on Done deal, so perhaps the pillowcases won't be needed after all...


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Davy's Pets in Carlow and Pet Haven in Galway also advertise a nice selection of snakes if you keep an eye on them.


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

Expensive over here though. 80 euros for a normal corn snake? I don't think so thanks...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

undergruntled said:


> Expensive over here though. 80 euros for a normal corn snake? I don't think so thanks...


Yeah, but they may have had to cover the "legal" importation costs so its to be expected. - An alternative would be Morph Market... there are a couple of small breeders listing 1- 5 snakes in Ireland


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

undergruntled said:


> Expensive over here though. 80 euros for a normal corn snake? I don't think so thanks...


Not much cheaper in a UK shop. Even if you bought a normal corn from a private breeder in the UK, by the time you have also added courier/travel costs and import tax, I bet that will be a lot more than 80 euros


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, but who would import corn snakes from the uk? That's what I mean, you shouldn't have to import, but obviously no one is breeding snakes in Ireland..


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

It depends on how much the snake is worth to you and I don't mean monetary worth.
80 euros is what, less than £70 ? No import costs or risk of said snakes being dispatched of if you did try the non legal route. 
2K to import your cats tells me you felt they worth it.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Speak to Dave at Davys pets, he gets regular deliveries of livestock from UK. 

Non CITES species its very easy.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the snake prices are where they should be, I am pleased that the days of the cheap throw away snake have gone. I would happily pay €80 for a Corn Snake which will live about 15 plus years. Pet Haven advertise on the Done Deal and I thought their prices were good - they have a Japanese Rat Snake that I've been wanting for ages for €125.......if only I lived up that end!!!..


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

undergruntled said:


> Yes, but who would import corn snakes from the uk? That's what I mean, you shouldn't have to import, but obviously no one is breeding snakes in Ireland..


No, but if the hobby is tiny in Ireland then you can't really complain! If people aren't keeping and breeding snakes then either you have to accept the limited options or look further afield and accept thatvthat brings extra costs.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

People do breed some snakes here - definitely Corns, Hognoses and Royals, all of which are for sale on the Done Deal which is an on-line selling market for virtually anything you'd like to sell (seen a few teenagers (obviously a joke) on there and some crocodiles in the past! ). There are a good few shops selling a good variety too - Davy's Pets gets some very nice species in - in the last two months he's advertised rhino and bamboo rats, mangroves, BRB's, Mexican black kingsnakes, ETB's, diamond jungle x bredli, some lovely Irish captive bred sand boas, a nice bunch of royals, and there will be others for sale in the shop too that he hasn't put on his FB page. I have a lovely Honduran milk snake here I got from him. You just have to pay the price and you have to get there or know someone who is.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As I say, if the animals are not CITES moving them across is very very easy. 

Royals are CITES app 2, you would need export and import permits. Again this isn't difficult but can take time to come through.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sylvi said:


> I think the snake prices are where they should be, I am pleased that the days of the cheap throw away snake have gone. I would happily pay €80 for a Corn Snake which will live about 15 plus years. Pet Haven advertise on the Done Deal and I thought their prices were good - they have a Japanese Rat Snake that I've been wanting for ages for €125.......if only I lived up that end!!!..


The corn snake we got when it was just 8 weeks old lived for 24yrs 🙂


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

When I told the chap I'm buying the snake from that I left mine in the uk, he said "why didn't you just put them in a bag?" I've had this a lot over here from people, lol.


----------

